# Venus Laowa 100mm Ultra macro up for preorder



## Chaitanya (May 6, 2019)

You can now pre-order the new Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Ultra-Macro APO lens from Venus Optics - Photo Rumors


Venus Optics mentioned on their Facebook page that the new Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Ultra-Macro APO lens will be officially released this week (you can already pre-order the lens here – ordering directly from Venus Optics is the fastest way to get the lens): Update – the lens is now available also...




photorumors.com


----------



## koenkooi (May 7, 2019)

Yay! Electronic aperture control, finally!


----------



## Jethro (May 9, 2019)

Really good review on OpticalLimits! Depending on the availability and price in Australia I'm probably going for it.


----------



## Drainpipe (May 11, 2019)

I'm really considering this as an alternative to the MP-E. I find myself rarely going above 2.5x, so this may be the ticket, with a small amount of compromise. The only design choice that I'm not a fan of is that the front element moves in such a goofy fashion. Adding a filter to the lens barrel should make it an enclosed "infinity-2:1 MP-E" of sorts. The fact that it has 9 aperture blades will also be an upgrade from the MP-E's 6.

Looking forward to more tests and reviews for sure.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 13, 2019)

Drainpipe said:


> I'm really considering this as an alternative to the MP-E. I find myself rarely going above 2.5x, so this may be the ticket, with a small amount of compromise. The only design choice that I'm not a fan of is that the front element moves in such a goofy fashion. Adding a filter to the lens barrel should make it an enclosed "infinity-2:1 MP-E" of sorts. The fact that it has 9 aperture blades will also be an upgrade from the MP-E's 6.
> 
> Looking forward to more tests and reviews for sure.


Keith Cooper(EF mount) and Richard Wong(Nikon F mount) have already posted their reviews on their respective websites. It certainly seems like Venus Laowa has filled another niche for small group of photographers.


----------



## Drainpipe (May 13, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Keith Cooper(EF mount) and Richard Wong(Nikon F mount) have already posted their reviews on their respective websites. It certainly seems like Venus Laowa has filled another niche for small group of photographers.



I’m glad they are! If Canon produced an 100mm MP-E that went from infinity to 3.5x, that would be my perfect lens. It’d be monstrous, but I’d pay top dollar for something like that.


----------

